# Reptile qualified vets in Coventry.



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

Anyone know of any reptile qualified vets in or around the Coventry area? (i have no idea what section of the forums to put this thread in so apologies if i have missed an obvious section :blush


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

There is a section sticky in shelled which lists vets


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

ahh ok thanks, i'll take a look


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

the stickies are on this page if you still need them 

General Herp Chat - Reptile Forums


----------



## Leomad1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Try Feldon vets, 94-96 King St, Bedworth CV12 8JF
024*7631*2193. I live in Coventry and could not find a specialist round here. I used feldons a found them very good.


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

cheers, theres one im gonna try in atherstone called the surgery (their head surgeon, Roger Coley, was a vet a twycross and know they're for all the special cases from twycross and drayton manor zoo) but i'll try them guys afterwards, thanks


----------



## KBN Reptiles (Feb 12, 2011)

We used Amicus Veterinary Centre in Shirely a couple of years ago. The vet there specialises in Reptiles and is really good from our experience!


----------

